# RV Que Hitch mount.



## rksolid

While attending the local sports show noticed some of the new campers had a grill mount for the rear of the camper. It held a RV Que type of grill, that would swing out of the way when not in use. The grill mount bolted to the rear bumper. It was a pretty handy unit but unable to find one online does anybody know where I can order one?:icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## artmart

From what I know RV Que is a model of trailer, and this bumper mounted BBQ was probably something from the aftermarket. That's if I understand your post correctly.

Here's a couple examples of bumper mounted BBQs, and I've seen many others, but expect it might be hard to find what you're looking for unless you use the exact brand/model name and then it's available to be found on the internet.

Hitch / Bumper Pits - Home Page - B & R Custom BBQ Pits
Party King Grills Swing N' Smoke Tailgate Grill, Party King Swing and Smoke Hitch Grills

I'm not quite sure if these are what you are looking for, but at least it's a start. I've have seen some pretty simple ones, and some pretty extravagant ones that sit on the tailgate or in the truck bed, then slide into position.

What I have noticed is that they were much more prevalent when the economy was strong and spending was rampant. I almost bought one that was a slide out truck bed style, that also included the 20# propane bottle, a 12v fridge and a sink with a lightweight 10 gallon water supply. Fortunately I came to my senses and didn't get it even though it was $3,000 and on sale for $1,499. But talk about the ultimate tailgater setup without dragging along a trailer.

Nowadays, they are hard to find along with the fancy stores that sold them. Good luck with your search.


----------



## rksolid

Sorry Artmart, I too found those on line not what I,m looking for. I'll have to check at local Rv store for the item. Thanks anyway. If I find it I'll post a picture.


----------



## dogbone

RK, Is this what you are talking about? http://mclassic.bismanonline.com/rv_que_gas_grill I Googled it and a few things came up. Crossroads Rv forum had how to attach, but no pictures.


----------



## bigjr

Yeah I looked at them but my wife said hell no it would get grease all over the side of the camper not sure why she cares im the one who washes it:rotflmao1:


----------



## rksolid

Dogbone that is the grill I'm considering buying but I'm also looking for a rear mount for the 4" bumper which i seen. The grill is a good price but can't seem to find mount without purchasing the set.


----------



## arthur

here is one that is on EBAY.


----------



## rksolid

Thats the type of hitch I'm looking for but without the grill. The one I seen you remove the grill when towing,


----------



## arthur

They say you can just get the mount and they will fix it to accept your favorite grill. Here's the link. Might be able to get what you wantfrom them.
Camper Grill, portable camper grill, bumper mount


----------



## rksolid

Thanks Artmart I email them.


----------

